# Ogólne > Badania >  złe samopoczucie i wyniki badań

## KICIA

Od dłuższego czasu czuję się stale zmęczona mimo iż wysypiam się,mam również zdiagnozowane IBS(zespół jelita drażliwego),niewielkie guzki w odbycie, cierpię również na obfite miesiączki, i plamienia międzymiesiączkowe niezwiązane z okresem, aktualne wyniki badań:
    RBC 5,38
    HGB 13,40
    HTC42,20%
    MCV 78,40
    MCH 24,9
    MCHC 31,8
    PLT 194
    RDW-CV13,3%
    PDW 19,1
    MPV 12,6
    P-LCR 45,80%
    PCT 0,2%
    WBC 8,0 TYS
    NRBC 0
    NEU% 57,2
    NRBC 0.0%
    LYM 30,0%
    MONO 8,7%
    EOS 3.4%
    BASO 0.7%
    IG# O.O2
    IG% 0,2 %
    RDW-SD 37.9 

proszę o pomoc.....

----------


## Patryk86

Witam serdecznie!
Wyniki badań są prawidłowe. Ja oznaczyłbym dodatkowo glukozę i TSH. IBS jest chorobą, która sama w sobie może być związana z uczuciem przewlekłego zmęczenia, depresji, stresem. Może warto spróbować dostepne w aptece bez recepty ziołowe środki tonizujące? Warto kłaść się do łóżka o określonych godzinach, spać 6-8 godzin, a długotrwały sen też nie jest wskazany.

----------


## Patryk86

Witam serdecznie!
Wyniki badań są prawidłowe. Ja oznaczyłbym dodatkowo glukozę i TSH. IBS jest chorobą, która sama w sobie może być związana z uczuciem przewlekłego zmęczenia, depresji, stresem. Może warto spróbować dostepne w aptece bez recepty ziołowe środki tonizujące? Warto kłaść się do łóżka o określonych godzinach, spać 6-8 godzin, a długotrwały sen też nie jest wskazany.

----------


## KICIA

Dziękuję za odpowiedź, bardzo możliwe że to przewlekłe zmęczenie.

----------

